# Lizard King eats crow



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> Yes that is it LIZARD King aka PRAG was a no show so that means instead of turkey he is eating a good helping of crow.


But, at least the wife is happy in her new '09 vehicle. :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Tree"Monkey",
Give us the run down on how this shoot went.

Did the hay bale targets work OK?
"Exactly" what size spot was on the target?
Were there enough folks there to shoot several rounds? 
Did they back the "target equipment" guys back to 40 yds?
How many pouches of chewing tobacco should one carry to "fit in"?
etc.

I'm sure it was fun and there's a good chance I'll go next week after we shoot the 600 round at DCWC - just had to car shop yesterday.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Tree"Monkey",
> Give us the run down on how this shoot went.
> 
> Did the hay bale targets work OK?
> ...


 Target was fine they actually put a bag target in front of the haybale so everyone shoot a different dot.
target shooters shot 43 yds
we shot 6 rounds with 7 shooters each round
only chewies were spliting tobacco:wink:
lighting was fine
They did a very good job


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

They had the target guys shooting from under the building overhang with yellow lights. Made it a bit tough to see yellow pin. They had porta-spots directed at the target. Dots were 1.5" diam.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

so where is the turkey hotshots!:wink:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

:hungry:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

JPrice said:


> so where is the turkey hotshots!:wink:


in my freezer.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> in my freezer.


congrats!


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Anyone want to tell the rest of us what you're talking about...or is this a private conversation?

Dave


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

Dave T said:


> Anyone want to tell the rest of us what you're talking about...or is this a private conversation?
> 
> Dave


One of the shops had a turkey shoot. $3 a shot. Guys shooting huntin rigs shot from 30 yards. Target riggers were penalized back to 43 yards. Check the thread "Who wants a turkey??" for the details. Treeman and I showed up from the usual Carolina Field crowd.


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

SCarson said:


> One of the shops had a turkey shoot. $3 a shot. Guys shooting huntin rigs shot from 30 yards. Target riggers were penalized back to 43 yards. Check the thread "Who wants a turkey??" for the details. Treeman and I showed up from the usual Carolina Field crowd.


Well all righty then, you fools should have known the gekko would be no show, they're herbivores! 

Next time try a parsley and dandelion shoot, should have him runnin!


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Mr. Black Magic said:


> Well all righty then, you fools should have known the gekko would be no show, they're herbivores!
> 
> Next time try a parsley and dandelion shoot, should have him runnin!



he was out getting a better deal on car insurance. he really was... :turkey::alligator:


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

Bees said:


> he was out getting a better deal on car insurance. he really was... :turkey::alligator:


Gonna need to post up reciepts to slide out of that one, I think


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Dave T said:


> Anyone want to tell the rest of us what you're talking about...or is this a private conversation?
> 
> Dave


Dave,
Not sure how wide spread (country wise) this "turkey shoot" activity is, but here in the South it has been a tradition as long as I can remember. Shot gun shoots are all I've been too; however, .22 rifle shoots are not uncommon. This one just happened to be with archery.

Each "contestant" purchases a ticket to shoot one shot at a target. The number of contestants varies - I seen as many as 12 per round and in this case as few as 7. The person with the arrow closest to the center of their target wins a turkey (frozen).

In a shotgun shoot, a board with n number of targets is placed on a slide with only 1 target visible at the time. Each contestant shoots "their" target and then the board is slide to expose the next. 

As I said, these are very common in our area and a great way for civic clubs to raise money. On those cold winter nights here, it's not unusual for there to be several 55 gallon drums scattered around the area with a blazing fire to provide a little warmth - not that you guys would need that in AZ. :tongue: 



Mr. Black Magic said:


> Gonna need to post up reciepts to slide out of that one, I think


Got a feeling that our insurance is probably about to go up considerably - traded in a '99 vehicle on an '09. But, at least "momma" is happy. :wink:


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Dave,
> Not sure how wide spread (country wise) this "turkey shoot" activity is, but here in the South it has been a tradition as long as I can remember. Shot gun shoots are all I've been too; however, .22 rifle shoots are not uncommon. This one just happened to be with archery.
> 
> Each "contestant" purchases a ticket to shoot one shot at a target. The number of contestants varies - I seen as many as 12 per round and in this case as few as 7. The person with the arrow closest to the center of their target wins a turkey (frozen).
> ...


I thought everybody who'd seen "Sargent York" knew about turkey shoots

Lucky you're not in Canada, insurance is brutal up here


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Mr. Black Magic said:


> I thought everybody who'd seen "Sargent York" knew about turkey shoots
> 
> Lucky you're not in Canada, insurance is brutal up here


20 years ago, I'd have said that anyone that owned a shotgun probably knew what a turkey shoot was/is. Today, I'm not sure. :wink:

I've heard about the Canadian insurance - mine here in NC is bad enough, especially when you add a "moving violation" ticket to it.


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> 20 years ago, I'd have said that anyone that owned a shotgun probably knew what a turkey shoot was/is. Today, I'm not sure. :wink:
> 
> I've heard about the Canadian insurance - mine here in NC is bad enough, especially when you add a "moving violation" ticket to it.


Yup the tickets are a guaranteed skyrocket. I've seen kids up here paying monthly what I paid for a year


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Mr. Black Magic said:


> Yup the tickets are a guaranteed skyrocket. I've seen kids up here paying monthly what I paid for a year


Several years ago we had 2 "in-experienced" drivers (one with a ticket) on our insurance at the same time. Couple that with 3 vehicles (2 fairly new) and we were paying in excess of $700 (US) PER MONTH.


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Several years ago we had 2 "in-experienced" drivers (one with a ticket) on our insurance at the same time. Couple that with 3 vehicles (2 fairly new) and we were paying in excess of $700 (US) PER MONTH.


Ouch! Cab fare starts lookin mighty cheap at that point:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Mr. Black Magic said:


> Ouch! Cab fare starts lookin mighty cheap at that point:wink:


Unless you live so far back in the woods that sunlight has to be piped in. It didn't last long as the "oldest", who waited until she was 21 and her baby sister got her license, set up her own residency after her last summer at home after finishing the university. 

BTW: It was the "baby" that had the ticket who has become somewhat of a regular poster here in the Field forum. :tongue:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

HEY PRAG!!

You got to tell my stuff??? Anyway, that was the ONLY ticket I ever got!! How many are you up to now??????:zip:

I still have your other daughter beat as well. I guess I can just lie better!:tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JPrice said:


> HEY PRAG!!
> 
> You got to tell my stuff??? Anyway, that was the ONLY ticket I ever got!! * How many are you up to now??????*:zip:
> 
> I still have your other daughter beat as well. I guess I can just lie better!:tongue:


I have to run a lot of "emergency errands". At least now, when I drive "her" car it won't be a totally different experience (almost worked as an excuse a couple years ago).


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I have to run a lot of "emergency errands". At least now, when I drive "her" car it won't be a totally different experience (almost worked as an excuse a couple years ago).


Excuses......but I guess you can't use the "I pregnant and really have to pee" lie. Oh well, no tickets on our insurance now!:tongue:


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

JPrice said:


> Excuses......but I guess you can't use the "I pregnant and really have to pee" lie. Oh well, no tickets on our insurance now!:tongue:


He probably can't, but he just might be of the age where the prostate excuse will cover it NO cop in the world will argue that one:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Mr. Black Magic said:


> He probably can't, but he just might be of the age where the prostate excuse will cover it NO cop in the world will argue that one:wink:


Ah, hadn't thought of that one: Hey, Mr. patrolman, wanna see my butt?


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Ah, hadn't thought of that one: Hey, Mr. patrolman, wanna see my butt?


horrible, absolutely horrible! :moon::eek2::no::bartstush:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Prag's butt*



JPrice said:


> horrible, absolutely horrible! :moon::eek2::no::bartstush:


I agree JPrice, that would be a sight That patrolman would throw Prag in jail for sure:wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Lookin foward to some lizzard kabobs in the barn this winter!!! 


Now where is my bow???? Its been MIA for over a month!!!!! The dust bunnies have claimed it it would seem!!!! But a spec ops mission is being set in place to recover my fallen (actually hangin) comrad here soon!!!! Mabey:zip::wink: After all its the rut!!!:zip::wink::darkbeer: And of course I mean for the "whitetail"!!!!:tongue::darkbeer:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> I agree JPrice, that would be a sight That patrolman would throw Prag in jail for sure:wink:


I think I would leave him there for pulling that one!:wink:


----------

